# Seafood Lasagna Casserole



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

8 lasagna noodles
1 cup of chopped onion
1 (8z) package of cream cheese
1 1/2 cups of creamed cottage cheese
2 cup of condensed mushroom soup
1/4 cup of grated parmsean cheese
1/2 cup of sharp cheddar cheese
1 egg
2 tblsp of butter
1/3 cup of milk
2 tsp dried basil
1 lb of cleaned cooked shrimp
1 can of lump crab meat
1/3 cup of dry white wine

Cook and drain noodles. Arrange 4 noodles in bottom of greased 13 x 9 pan. Cook onion until tender and blend cream cheese. Stir in cottage cheese, egg, baisl, salt and pepper and spread half over the noodles. Combine soup, milk and wine. Stir in shrimp and crab and pread over cottage cheese layer. Repeat layers. Sprinkle with parmesan cheese. Bake uncovered at 350 degs for 45 mins. Top with american cheese and bake 2-3 mins more. Let stand for 15 mins before serving.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey dogg, well, since wife hit a deer and f'd up her car pretty good, didn't get to go fishing this week, so decided to try it out and both my wife and I really enjoyed it. Now, though a decent cook, no pro so I must ask you the almighty of cooks and recipes, looking to add some bang to it, because of personal likes of hot and spicey, so do ya think adding some Texas Pete into the mushroom soup, crab and shrimp would work, or would it pretty much ruin it in your opinion? Hate to waste a tasty recipe and the crab meat and shrimp by doing something that would totally ruin it.

Oh, but did add some fresh chopped garlic since we love garlic here.

Thanks for any input ya got here!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Recipes*

Hey Shaggy, 
All of these reipes that I post can be added to deleted from it's up to you. For example in a reipe that I am gonna post, Sausage & Tortellini Casserol it calls for caraway seed and swiss cheese.I dont care for either one so I would leave out the caraway seeds and replace the swiss with another cheese that I do like. The recipes that I post here original but they are always open to be changed. If you like things more spicy, add what ever you want, chilis, serannos, hot sauce etc. If you like garlic add more it's up to you. Hope this helps. Enjoy.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

One thing I've learned is cooking is an art. And baking is a science. Same w/ the Dog, when I cook something, I add more of the stuffs that I like and eliminate or cut down the stuffs I don't like. Hey Dog, I've got to try some of your recipes for my ladyfriend's b-day this weekend. Hope I get lucky.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

really need to re name this board to doggs house 'O recipes.


----------

